
Yahoo Acquires Bangalore-Based Bookpad - h43k3r
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/22/yahoo-acquires-bangalore-based-bookpad-makers-of-online-file-editing-and-collaboration-software-docspad/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
h43k3r
These guys started working on this 3 years ago during their college. One of
the guy has just passed out of college, 2 months ago.

They have done a pretty good job in this short span of time.

P.S. - Founders are my college seniors.

